# Any Holland Lops Need Homes In Ohio?



## PixieMillyMommy (May 8, 2007)

[align=center]I can not get from arescue or shelter because of expensive costs, but I was wondering ifyou have a rabbit or know of anyone in Ohio that has a Holland Lopneeding a loving home, please let me know.

Thanks
[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (May 8, 2007)

How much are the shelters charging you to adopt a bunny?


----------



## jordiwes (May 8, 2007)

There is the Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary in Whittaker, MI which is 45 minutes from you.

There is a cute holland lop there:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7364743

The adoption fee is 75$ and that includes the spay or neuter which is ESSENTIAL.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 8, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> How much are the shelters charging you to adopt a bunny?


[align=center]


> Around $70, I know itisnt a lot, but when you add $70 to $25...thats almost a$100.:?


[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (May 8, 2007)

Hmm.. have you done a lot of research on thecosts of owning a bunny? I know $70 seems like a lot, but ifthat includes spaying or neutering your bunny (which you will have todo anyway), it's actually very cheap.

Have you been able to buy a cage, hay, food and litter etc. to prepare for bringing the bunny home?

____________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

yeah, I know 70.00 sounds like a lot but itincludes the spay/neuter. Most neuters cost around 65-150 bucks andspays are like 150-300! So thats very cheap.

Also, something to think about: a single vet visit can cost between50-100. Would you be able to afford that if your bunny got sick. Ivefound out this past year how expensive vet bills can be. Ive had tocharge around 3000 in vet bills, but my boy is still alive and veryhealthy. Bunnies can be very expensive, just something to think about.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 8, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Hmm.. have you done a lot of research on the costs of owninga bunny? I know $70 seems like a lot, but if that includesspaying or neutering your bunny (which you will have to do anyway),it's actually very cheap.
> 
> Have you been able to buy a cage, hay, food and litter etc. to prepare for bringing the bunny home?
> 
> ...


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

well, Midwest Rabbit doesnt really do homesearches. And, as I mentioned before, Midwest has a volunteer in Toledowho goes back and forth a lot. She would probably be willing to helpyou if you are serious. 

They would want to speak to you on what your housing plans are, etc.Also, if youre not 18 they would probably want to speak with a parentto be sure everything is OK.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 8, 2007)

[align=center]Well can u please give me their site?

Thanks
[/align]


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

I think I posted it in the other thread. Its www.rabbitrr.org 

And heres the link for the toledo humane society. You could always callto see if they have rabbits.http://www.toledohumanesociety.com/tahs/adoption/


----------



## superchar42 (May 9, 2007)

I have to say that Midwest is absolutelyamazing. That's where I got LuLu from. If they don't have a Holland foryou, I'm sure they'd be able to put you in contact with someone whowould.


----------



## TinysMom (May 9, 2007)

Why can't you still get the chocolate bunny youhave a deposit on? Can't you just ask the breeder to hold the bunnytill it is a bit older? Even being 7 weeks old (vs. 5 weeks) would makea major difference...

Peg


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 9, 2007)

If my boyfriend still says no about"Butterfinger" and I still cant get any help, I am just going to get mychocolate.  I guess as long as I have a bun, im happy. Its justreally sux that a 2 hour drive is stopping me. If I had a car of myown, I would be there for him tomorrow. And even if that person was abreeder...why dont people still help just out of kindness of theirhearts. Why all these rules for a 1/2 hour drive? :?
*

TinysMom wrote: *


> Why can't you still getthe chocolate bunny you have a deposit on? Can't you just ask thebreeder to hold the bunny till it is a bit older? Even being 7 weeksold (vs. 5 weeks) would make a major difference...
> 
> Peg


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2007)

*Nibbles Mommy wrote:*


> And even if that person was a breeder...why dont peoplestill help just out of kindness of their hearts. Why all these rulesfor a 1/2 hour drive? :?


Maybe because you've been so annoying?



sas :rollseyes


----------



## seniorcats (May 9, 2007)

*Pipp wrote:*


> *Nibbles Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Andeven if that person was a breeder...why dont people still help just outof kindness of their hearts. Why all these rules for a 1/2 hour drive?:?
> ...


Amen! Let's see, an hour and half drive to Mansfiled, aquestionable 'breeder' who appears to running a bunny mill, a two houror more drive to Toledo and then a 2 and a half hour drivehome? Not asking much are you? Did you read thepostsabout rabbits from bunny mills that Peg took a lot oftime and effort to make?

Can you even afford to own a rabbit? If you can't afford ashelter's adoption fee, I would say you can't afford to keep arabbit. Can you pay $20 to $25 a week for food andexpenses? $200 to $300 for a spay?Whatwill you do if your rabbit gets sick? If you've read theboard, you will see all the ilness and issues other owners have dealtwith. Can you afford a vet check up fee of $35 to $70dollars? An annual check up fee of $150? Emergencybills from $250 to $2000? Without a car how will get thesupplies and vet care? Count on your friends? If the answerto these questions is No, I can't afford this then you need to gt astuffed toy rabbit and not a live animal.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 9, 2007)

It is no ones business how I get around and get expenses. I dont need any of your help no more! :X

Thanks


----------



## TinysMom (May 9, 2007)

I'm sorry - but when you ask for our help themit becomes our business to makes sure that before we help you get arabbit....you have the abillity to take care of it...otherwise webecome "liable" (in our own hearts) for anything it suffers from.

Peg*

Nibbles Mommy wrote: *


> It is noones business how I get around and get expenses. I dont need any ofyour help no more! :X
> 
> Thanks


----------



## HoneyPot (May 9, 2007)

Hun, no one is going to help you "rescue" a bunny from a bunny mill.

They would be contributing to the problem as much as you are.

____________
Nadia


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 9, 2007)

*I know, but Im just upset that no one willhelp. I know everyone thinks its not a rescue, but how can it not bewhen all them little babies are sitting there in a corner cage havingno attention, no love, and possibly never any food as its hard to keepup with their kind of owners. The owner also said that they eat them:X. How do you think it feels for me starring at his picture knowing heis being abandoned and might get eaten someday. The women said there isa guy from Georgia coming up to get like 10 to eat.  So how canthis not be a rescue. I am reliable to take care of him and that is whyI have had money put back for him and making sure that my parents willbe working, so I can pay and take care of him. I just dont understandthat someone would not help at least to be an hour and a half for me todrive. Please forgive me for acting rude. I just cant stand thinking ofhim in a place like that and no one willing to help. I will even paysomeone to get him closer to me as this is how much I care about him,giving his situation. And I cant trust anyone except on here to do itfor me. And yes, I would let $25 on the chocolates go because I wouldrather rescue him from that mess than buy from a breeder. I just keepthinking, if I dont get him...I will always be thinking about himknowing I could have gave him a good home. As I have a 2 bedroom house,fenced in yard, on an acre of land, and a big area set up for a bun.


TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm sorry - but when youask for our help them it becomes our business to makes sure that beforewe help you get a rabbit....you have the abillity to take care ofit...otherwise we become "liable" (in our own hearts) for anything itsuffers from.
> 
> Peg*
> 
> ...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 9, 2007)

We are willing to help rescues and thoseadopting from rescues/shelters get a bunny to them. We are also willingto help transport between members of this forum but we are not willingnor will we ever be willing to help a bunny mill. I'm sorry but wecan't help you and we will certainly not help someone that sounds soirresponsible as this breeder. Please understand that. If you can't gothe distance to get this bunny yourself, then please start lookinglocally, there must be some bunny for adoption in your area and it willsave you the money that would have needed to be spent on gas and othertrip expenses. 

P.S.- It's not just you, these are the same rules that apply toeveryone on this forum, we are not willing to break them for anyone.


----------



## jordiwes (May 9, 2007)

The bottom line is that when you pay money to aperson that treats the rabbits that way, you are supporting them. Theonly way to get them to stop is for people to stop paying them money.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 9, 2007)

*Im not paying them...the owner said it is a far enough drive to be paying for him, so no charge.


jordiwes wrote: *


> The bottom line is thatwhen you pay money to a person that treats the rabbits that way, youare supporting them. The only way to get them to stop is for people tostop paying them money.


----------



## TinysMom (May 9, 2007)

I thought I would take a moment and write to you what I just told someone else.

There are a couple of problems with helping you rescue him.

a. First of all - we'd be contributing to the problems of bunny mills. Many of us do not believe in that.

b. Secondly - we're encouraing that owner to play "mindgames" with folks looking at his rabbits. "Come and get him or we'lleat him"...etc. or "Come and get him or he's going to the shelter..".

Yes - I understand the rabbit needs a home. I honestly and truly do.

But let's say that we get him to you...once again - you may wind up facing one of the following two situations:

a. The rabbit has major medical issues because of coming froma bunny mill. Suddenly you have major medical expenses...or loss yourrabbit suddenly and deal with the pain of losing him/her. 

From what I've read - rabbits from bunny mills run a greater chance ofhealth problems because the does are overbred and their systems /bodyorgans might not be as healthy. This can pass on to the babies.

or

b. The rabbit is so unsocialized that in 3 months - youregret having him and wish you could take him to a shelter.As much as I loved Tiny and Tio and Kyo when we got them - I have toadmit - it was hard to have rabbits that wanted nothing to do with me.Would I have taken them to a shelter? No. But it might have beentempting if I'd never had rabbits before.

What you're asking us to do would be like me finding a bottle of prettyliquid and saying, "here...I found this...help me drink it.." and youread the bottle and see it has a 90% chance of being poisonous to myhealth. Would you "help" me then by giving me what I want?

We're really trying to think about what is best for you.

I do wish you well in getting a bunny though.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (May 9, 2007)

I hope what I'm about to say doesn't sound callous...

But...

You need to understand that by taking that bun, and buying into whatthat person is saying about their buns (that they eat them, thatsomeone's purchasing some for eating, that they don't feedthem...whatever they're saying), you are, in effect, encouraging themto continue.

Yes, you would be saving one bun's life...and yes, that'simportant...but you have to understand that you'd be saving the life ofa bun that will more than likely have serious health problems thatwould possibly cost you and your parents in the thousands in vetcare. Why, spaying alone here in my area is $250 perbun...and that's with a _discount._ 

So, please...we're not trying to attack you...we're looking out forthis bunny as much as you are...as well as his family (either before orafter him), because buying from someone that's saying the things you'retelling us they're saying will only encourage further buns to beproduced (which is all they look at is as) and sold that have little orno chance at a healthy life.

I would recommend that, instead of getting this bun, you call theauthorities (Animal Control, a shelter), and report thisperson. That way, you not only save this bun's life, you saveALL their lives and prevent any further breeding.

Like I mentioned....Sweetie, we're REALLY TRULY not attackingYOU. We're upset about the conditions these buns must beliving in as well, and we're concerned about your buying a bun thatwill ultimately end up costing you guys thousands (and that's veryliteral...no exaggeration there), and you losing a bun you've fallen inlove with all too soon due to those health problems.

We love you...and all buns. We're not sitting here notwanting to help that bun...we cry right along with you about situationslike these, and have all been there in wanting to rescue a bun in thattype of situation. But there has to be a point where yourealize that by giving that person your money, you are allowing theirpractice in creating animals for horrible reasons and with a horriblelife to continue. It's extremely bittersweet...and doesn'tfeel like you're doing anything when you don't have that life in yourhome and your hands...but you have to know that the absolute best thingyou can do for that little guy is to call the authorities and shut thatperson's business down.

It's a difficult decision, Hun...but it has to be made.

Love and hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 9, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> I would recommend that, instead of getting this bun, youcall the authorities (Animal Control, a shelter), and report thisperson. That way, you not only save this bun's life, you saveALL their lives and prevent any further breeding.


That is a very good idea.

NibblesMommy, I had rushed into getting a rabbit a coupleyears ago and I was perhaps not as careful about the breeder as Ishould have been. In the first 8 weeks of having him, he had to betaken to the vet 4 or 5 times. The vet bills really add up. had I beenmore careful to research the breeder and really not turn a blind eye tothe bad stuff they were doing, I wouldn't have ended up with a sickbunny that needed so much medical attention.


----------

